# Hydraulic Fluid Problem - Kubota



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

Last summer, it was time to change the hydraulic fluid in my Kubota 5040DT. The Kubota dealer, located some distance away, was out of the Super UDT 2 that I've always used. Instead, I bought buckets of Hy-Gard from the local JD dealer. The parts counter person assured me it was completely compatible the the Kubota fluid and not to bother with the low viscosity Hy-Gard as it was mostly for hydrostatic transmission tractors. Well, last week, with the temperature below zero, I went to clear snow and haul in some round bales and found the hydraulics practically non-functional and the pump whining. A JD technician came by, checked the system for water and determined that the fluid was gelling. He recommended extending the warmup time to 1/2 hour which seems to have improved things. However, a neighbor advised that the fluid would still gel up in the cold even while in use and I should change it to the low viscosity asap. Should I change the fluid now (ugh)? Or is the extended warmup safe? Should I try & use the tractor on warmer days? Thanks!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes or yes or yes lol all will work


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 5040dt has regular udt as the original oil. Both super and premium udt speed up normal operation in the winter.

I find 15 mins works well even at -30. Used to buy the premium UDT and was nice to jump in and go but the cost has been out of control lately. Generic TDH fluid last few years.

Other aspect - super/premium udt in front axle - in cold weather no warm up needed. Regular UDT takes a few miles to roll like it should.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

lacamo said:


> Last summer, it was time to change the hydraulic fluid in my Kubota 5040DT. The Kubota dealer, located some distance away, was out of the Super UDT 2 that I've always used. Instead, I bought buckets of Hy-Gard from the local JD dealer. The parts counter person assured me it was completely compatible the the Kubota fluid and not to bother with the low viscosity Hy-Gard as it was mostly for hydrostatic transmission tractors. Well, last week, with the temperature below zero, I went to clear snow and haul in some round bales and found the hydraulics practically non-functional and the pump whining. A JD technician came by, checked the system for water and determined that the fluid was gelling. He recommended extending the warmup time to 1/2 hour which seems to have improved things. However, a neighbor advised that the fluid would still gel up in the cold even while in use and I should change it to the low viscosity asap. Should I change the fluid now (ug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> lacamo said:
> 
> 
> > Last summer, it was time to change the hydraulic fluid in my Kubota 5040DT. The Kubota dealer, located some distance away, was out of the Super UDT 2 that I've always used. Instead, I bought buckets of Hy-Gard from the local JD dealer. The parts counter person assured me it was completely compatible the the Kubota fluid and not to bother with the low viscosity Hy-Gard as it was mostly for hydrostatic transmission tractors. Well, last week, with the temperature below zero, I went to clear snow and haul in some round bales and found the hydraulics practically non-functional and the pump whining. A JD technician came by, checked the system for water and determined that the fluid was gelling. He recommended extending the warmup time to 1/2 hour which seems to have improved things. However, a neighbor advised that the fluid would still gel up in the cold even while in use and I should change it to the low viscosity asap. Should I change the fluid now (ug
> ...


At what temperature does the gelling occur


----------



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

It was morning, and the temperature had gone to around 10 below over night. Also, the tractor is parked under a shed on the north side of the barn so it doesn't get any benefit from the sun.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds like you need to cover the radiator to heat things up when its real cold and also a transmission warmer may also be needed?
Bad things happen when a hydraulic pump is whining!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not to be picky but all open centre hydraulic tractors whine when it's cold. Brand new hydraulic filter before winter helps on some models ( helped my m120).

Oil heater helps, I've got a magnetic one we've used in the past but it likes a flat pan. Never had luck with the dipstick heaters.


----------



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

The temperature was close to 40 today. I did clearing and moved round bales -- the hydraulics seemed fine. I had changed the filters with the fluid. (Believe it or not, you can't change the filters without draining the fluid on this model.). I also have a magnetic oil pan heater I'll try, although in combination with the block heater, it'll probably trip the circuit breaker. Thanks


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

They make a "blanket" type heatet that is soft and plyable and has the option of being glued on to the surface needing heat. They work well as long as you dont have oil leaks.
I use a magnetic Katz heater on my baby Kubota's oil pan and it works very good and lasts for about 3 years. 
And not ALL open center hydraulic systems whine wen cold...poorly designed systems whine whwn cold! 
My 1958 Ford Industrial doesnt even whine when cold and that thing is old as the hills.. it is definately slower than normal and makes the engine work a bit harder but it works good! And it starts! No diesel except our dirtymaxs' start as good as that Ford tractor(gas 172cid)! Not even my brand new truck!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi lacamo, lots of tractors you have to stick a shop vac on the filler hole to be able to change filters without loss of fluid. Clean around the filter first so you don't suck dirt in!



lacamo said:


> The temperature was close to 40 today. I did clearing and moved round bales -- the hydraulics seemed fine. I had changed the filters with the fluid. (Believe it or not, you can't change the filters without draining the fluid on this model.). I also have a magnetic oil pan heater I'll try, although in combination with the block heater, it'll probably trip the circuit breaker. Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Skydrvr - how cold is cold? When it's -30 all of ours whine at least a few minutes.

Friend has a Russian tractor you can de clutch the open centre hydraulic pump so it can start in very low temps fairly easily.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Skydrvr - how cold is cold? When it's -30 all of ours whine at least a few minutes.
> 
> Friend has a Russian tractor you can de clutch the open centre hydraulic pump so it can start in very low temps fairly easily.


Our White 4-210's that have 3208 Cat's have a solenoid on the hydraulic pumps to de-stroke it for cold weather starting, none of them are even hooked up, with todays 1000+ CCA batteries no need for it, if its that cold just go back inside. We have four 3208's on the farm, if they won't start its too cold to be outside anyways, same goes for the DT466's in our straight trucks.

The JD401 and 400 have a screw on the hydraulic pumps you can turn in to deactivate the pump.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Skydrvr - how cold is cold? When it's -30 all of ours whine at least a few minutes.
> Friend has a Russian tractor you can de clutch the open centre hydraulic pump so it can start in very low temps fairly easily.


 -30°~-40° its the gear oil in the transmission that keeps you feom taking off right away! LOL


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

If the system draws through a filter it will whine badly. As well as drawing through too fine a screen.


----------

